# Feed storage in boarding barn:



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I bought a small metal trash can at the feed store. My BO uses the same ones, so they line the walls of the feed room. 

Mouse-proof and easy to get into if a horse escapes and a grain bribe is needed. They aren't horse-proof though, so the door to the feed room is auto-closing.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I vote also for garbage bin. They take up less space and can hold more than a rubbermaid bin.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

galvanized steel trash can with a lid and a bungee cord. Rodents will eat through the plastic, rubbermaid type.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Metal garbage can with bungy cord ontop.. For most feed, but beet pulp I store in a Rubbermaid as it doesn't have much smell in it for rats/mice (no molasses).


----------



## jclarke (Jul 18, 2011)

Hali said:


> I vote also for garbage bin. They take up less space and can hold more than a rubbermaid bin.


I totally agree with you, I think garbage bin is best.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I found a plastic rectangular bin with a lid that locks on both ends. It doesn't take up as much space as a regular round can and holds 40kg of oats/pellets. No problem with rodents trying to get in.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

When my horse was getting several different supplements, I put up a simply shelf that I could slide a basic plastic bin on each shelf. I like the clear ones that are easy to see what's inside. The ones from Costco just barely hold a 50lb bag of feed. Because you are going verticle, you use less space than small cans around the walls.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have used almost everything to keep feed in, the heavy duty trash cans are nice but it sucks when your feed is low....I recommend these bins.
I am currently loving them and having no problems with mice or bugs, I got them to try originally because I keep getting more and more horse stuff and have less and less room for everything in my feed/tack room so this has helped me out a lot!

Suncast Stacking Recycling Bins, 2-Bin Value Pack - Walmart.com


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

I would also suggest the big plastic garbage bins. A lot of barns also use old deep freezers when they have a couple of horses with LOTS of feed!


----------



## pastrychef (Feb 4, 2012)

thats what i have is a freezer, sometimes you can get old ones that don't work on classifieds, for little or nothing. Mine is only apartment sized( great if you have limited space) but perfect. i have in it right now 2.5 bags of feed and a bag of duck feed. mouse proof !


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love an old deep freezer for feed storage, no animal or pest can permeate it.


----------



## jrme (Feb 9, 2012)

We have an old deep freeze as well, works great, but I have used the tin trash can and bungee cord as well when need be.


----------

